# PETA attacks the betta



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

PETA attacks the Betta | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping

Too many people with too much time sigh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you were a Betta you might disagree lol I presume you have never seen how Bettas are shipped? The bags are barely bigger than the fish itself. Personally I think Bettas do get the raw end of the deal between that issue and how they are promoted to be happily kept in vases and stupid small bowls or 6x6x6" boxes. I for one am glad to see someone raising a fuss over it. Just my 2 cents

couple pix of how they are usually shipped, for those who didn't know:


















I should add I am speaking as a Betta lover...... not a peta supporter though I kinda agree with them on this topic


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Thread that this arose from if anyone is interested in reading more:

I work for a pet store. This is how betta fish are delivered from the vendor. : pics


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

i only bought my betta to get him out of the depressing little bowl they had him in at mr pets lol


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i once considered buying a betta to liberate it, but that would just mean another one would suffer that horrible fate i dont deal with them and peta has a terrible record when it comes to animal rights, look into it, theyre scum of the earth


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well...yeah...what do you want? You can't put a lot in a bigger bag, and if you put every single one in a larger bag the amount of boxes that a petstore would need to pay for to get the same amount would go up. (i.e. Prices of Bettas will go up and people will stop buying from that store (i.e. petstores that order bettas in the current style will get all the business because they are cheaper)) Believe me, people are already shocked and look at me like I just told them their dog died when I tell them a goldfish is $7 or a very nice halfmoon betta is $15-20. Can you imagine if I told them that that LF Thai Betta was $10? It's funny in a way considering I'll pay $10 per polyp for Zoas :lol: People just go for whatever is the cheapest, hell its "just a fish" and "if it dies it dies." 

I never liked it either (the whole tiny bags and bowl thing), but logistically there really is no other way :\ I do agree that all fish store employees should promote that Bettas do NOT belong in a tiny bowl and deserve larger bowls/tanks with stable conditions. That they are no different from any other fish and deserve good homes...heck, if anything a lot of these guys end up in "homes" worse than those bags 

In my opinion what is worse is the stigma that goldfish can be kept in a bowl. HOLYMOTHEROFNAJKFJAKDBFAKNDJF. It makes me so frustrated when people are so shocked when I say that "You can't do that" and even more shocked when I tell them that that little comet feeder you were planning to get actually grows to 12"! Yeah. No bowl please. Oh and don't forget "I want to get a Pleco to clean my 10 gallon tank."


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always wondered when this would get out, and they Peta would get on board this soon to be runaway train. I personally love the Beta and all fish but until we can convince the Beta to change his nature this will continue, maybe while were trying to convince them to change their nature we can work on hypnotizing them so we can avoid putting in a mild sedative, which serves a purpose. we all know that a sleeping human, dog, cat, horse, elephant, or evan beta breath slower and shallower all the while the heart rate slows allowing us all to use less oxygen which means we can ship them further with less stress and fewer losses. Just don't get me going on the whole fish in vase thing. As I tend to lose it. ... once again just my 2cents


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It just simply boils down to ignorance all around. Just my .02 and I can't afford to contribute any more  love the fish though.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

PETA is insane; no question there. If you read the fish articles on PETA's website you can tell they were written by someone who 'has had a pet fish'; rather than a serious aquarist. It's a bit concerning really; as some of their advice could actually result in animal cruelty in some cases.

However, I do kind of agree with them on the Betta front. They're one of the worst off fish in the hobby. There are lots of places I refuse to buy from because of how they keep their fighter fish. It's good to bring attention to the fact that you do need a properly sized, heated, and filtered tank to keep bettas.


----------

